# Where to get used telephone poles



## fishingtiger (Feb 1, 2010)

Anybody know where I can find used telephone poles. I have heard the power company may have them but not sure who to even contact at GA Power about this. 

Let me know if you have any ideas. 

Thanks!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 1, 2010)

fishingtiger said:


> Anybody know where I can find used telephone poles. I have heard the power company may have them but not sure who to even contact at GA Power about this.
> 
> Let me know if you have any ideas.
> 
> Thanks!



Don't know about up yonder but the EMC down here will give them to you when they have them.  You have to be able to haul them.

Just call customer service.


----------



## win280 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sometimes there are ads in the market bulletin for used poles for sale.


----------



## Mackey (Feb 2, 2010)

Call your local Ga power field office, if they have them they will give them to you free of charge.


----------



## funderburkjason (Feb 2, 2010)

Now the power companies have started cutting them up into 8ft sections to keep anyone from using them for service poles because of the liability.


----------

